# Stripe is poorly (Mouse)



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:crying:

Shes having an operation tomorrow :crying:

A large lump formed on her hip in a day or so  I txted TDM as soon as i saw it and i kept an eye on it over night. I took her to the vet this morning to then have the horrible receptionist say (after id told her it was a mouse that was poorly) "Well, you do realise if you bring the mouse down you will have to pay the emergancy consulation fees which are higher then normal"
... It was like she was saying its just a mouse, why dont you just wait.
I asked if the vet on duty had any experience with mice and she abruptly said YES.. so i told her id be down soon.

I cried when i got off the phone, i couldnt understand why she gave the impression of.. its just a mouse.. but its my mouse :crying: and shes poorly!

I put all 5 of the mice in the cambridge and stopped by at [email protected] to buy a pet carrier incase she needed to stay.. i had puffy eyes and a red face and had to ask the lady.. who messed about for 5-10 minutes and then said they didnt have any in  We carried on to the vet to then get stuck in traffic due to roadworks :crying:

We finally got there and Stripe was sooo good when i held her. She was scared but with her family around her she coped really well. The vet checked her out and she has a growth on her side that needs operating on 

Ive hardly stopped crying all day.. Shes eating and drinking and moving around okay. The vet said she would do it today but because Stripe is well in herself and the lump is movable, itll be an easy operation and she decided to wait til the rodent vet was in tomorrow. So Stripe going to the vet tomorrow morning.

Ive packed her a little carrier that i got from a different [email protected] on the way home and bought her a couple of new toys. Im so scared she might not make it through the operation :crying: Could i have prayers and good thoughts please? 

Here is my little girl:










Here is her lump 


















and here is her little carrier all set up for her:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww bless her good luck!! And positive vibes she'll pull through if she's nice and healthy  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Awww bless her good luck!! And positive vibes she'll pull through if she's nice and healthy  x


Thank you 

Heres a picture of her not long ago:










xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sending positive vibes from me and my meeces********


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to be sending every positive thought I can muster to her tomorrow hun, Shes got the rodent expert operating so she couldnt be in better hands. And youre right shes very healthy in herself hun so give her a little head kiss from me and her Auntie, sister and brother before you leave her tomorrow xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im going to be sending every positive thought I can muster to her tomorrow hun, Shes got the rodent expert operating so she couldnt be in better hands. And youre right shes very healthy in herself hun so give her a little head kiss from me and her Auntie, sister and brother before you leave her tomorrow xx


I genuinely don't want to go to work tomorrow, but itll be for the best if i go and do the morning and see if i can get the afternoon off. Otherwise ill be sat waiting for the phone call at 2pm. I duno how im going to go about getting the afternoon off.. Shes my little baby but im not sure if people understand me being upset over 'just a mouse' ... Im hoping my boss will understand x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun  im sure she will be fine 
sending loads of vibes and posative thoughts your way


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you  :crying: xx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwwwww! the poor mite i really hope she make it through i have all my fingers and paws crossed for her.sending her lots of luck healing and health vibes i will say my prayers for her tonight.good luck little one.

sending you lots of strength and courage vibes and lots of hugs to get you through tomorrow good luck hun hope all gose well.

good luck and hugs to both of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

myzoo said:


> Awwwwwww! the poor mite i really hope she make it through i have all my fingers and paws crossed for her.sending her lots of luck healing and health vibes i will say my prayers for her tonight.good luck little one.
> 
> sending you lots of strength and courage vibes and lots of hugs to get you through tomorrow good luck hun hope all gose well.
> 
> good luck and hugs to both of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you :crying: Im struggling now and its no where near time to drop her off  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Sending positive vibes your way hun xxx


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Aw bless her. I hope she comes through tomorrow without a hitch and she's back with her family soon.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stripes operation was rearranged for today because the rodent vet was poorly on monday.
The operation wasnt as straight forward as first thought as the growth was attached to her leg too. The risk was that she could loose the use of her back leg. Luckly within the hour of hearing this, the vet had rung and told us that the operation had gone well and she was awake using her leg  I picked her up at 2pm and the little soldier has been dashing around since! Shes in the carrier still atm as she was bouncing off the walls in the cambridge! TDM is coming round soon to lend me another cage for her 

Heres my little soldier:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yey go Stripe!!! Glad everything went well, you must be so relieved


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww bless her little heart, I'm soooooo glad the op went well.
x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad the op went well :thumbsup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Shes buzzing around everywhere! TDM bobed round earlier and was very kind to let Stripe have a meany plastic cage to snuggle in rather then me worrying about her falling off the cambridge! Shes all set up for the night ahead and bouncing everywhere!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes probably wondering where her palace has gone and if the boys are keeping it clean and tidy in her abcence.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stripes first few days have gone really well and she will be meeting her sister tomorrow for a cuddle  Im hoping the re-intros go well and she can stay with her sister until shes healed enough to get back in with the boys  x


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, I'm glad the operation went well and that little Stripe is recovering so quickly!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Magpie, Today is re-intro day for Stripe and her sister  im building up the courage to put them together atm  im scared Stripe might get abit upset or something xx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for you, hopefully she'll just be happy to see her sister again 
Good luck!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,
omg all my best wishes for you. i don't have mice but i just came across this, i'm so sorry that your poor mouse is poorly and i really do think the wee soul will come through it's operation allright, especially with all the good wishes and good vibes that we all are sending onto you. please let us all know how the wee soul does. the pics are great, your pets are gorgeous. good luck and i hope you find something to keep your mind active and not think awful thoughts about the vets. happy thoughts are being sent to you. take care and i hope all goes well. ttfn


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

feathered bird lover said:


> hi,
> omg all my best wishes for you. i don't have mice but i just came across this, i'm so sorry that your poor mouse is poorly and i really do think the wee soul will come through it's operation allright, especially with all the good wishes and good vibes that we all are sending onto you. please let us all know how the wee soul does. the pics are great, your pets are gorgeous. good luck and i hope you find something to keep your mind active and not think awful thoughts about the vets. happy thoughts are being sent to you. take care and i hope all goes well. ttfn


Thank you, Stripe came through the operation fine and is recovering well so far  xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad she's well and fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah your mouse is so adorable I am glad it made it through the operation
Best wishes for you and Stripe


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stripe is coming along fantastic and soooo healthy. Shes doing fantastic.

Unfortunately the same can not be said for her sister Star.. :crying:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/174400-mouse-operation-star.html xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am glad Stripe is doing so well....sorry about Star though! Hope she pulls through as well as her sister!


----------

